# EPC light came on so I turned around and went home. Restarted the car and it hasn't come back.



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

Should I be worried?

What exactly does the EPC light mean on a 2.0 engine?

No other lights came on, no check engine light, etc.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

First if it went off that could mean it self corrected. But look at this link for more. How to Fix the EPC Light on a VW | VW EPC Light Reset | Alexandria Volkswagen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

The EPC warning should have left a trouble code, even though it is now off. The dealer should be able to read the code, assuming you are under warranty. Do you have access to VagComm or OBDEleven reader for the OBD port and diagnostic software? It sounds like your Atlas is fine for now, but I am guessing the problem will be back. 

Please let us know what you find. Others here may have the same issue some day.

🍺


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

One thing to note solids light is not detrimental, flashing is. If the light went off yes the system would keep it in memory and the dealer will be able to see the code accordingly. If you see it in any OBD2 devices don’t erase it and go to the dealership for service 

PS. Any Atlas sold sine 2017 is still under warranty as the 2018 and 2019 had a 6 year 60k warranty and the 20 and 21 had the 4 yr. hope the Atlas doesn’t have high mileage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

warranty for 2018/2019 was 6 yrs or 72k miles not 60k miles like the previous poster indicated.


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

I just got OBDEleven and scanned it, found 2 stored codes: Cylinder 1 Pressure Too High and Hide Cylinder. Both were showing up as intermittent so I erased them. If they come back I'll take it to the dealer. The car has been running fine and no lights for a few days.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

atlas tsi shrugged said:


> I just got OBDEleven and scanned it, found 2 stored codes: Cylinder 1 Pressure Too High and Hide Cylinder. Both were showing up as intermittent so I erased them. If they come back I'll take it to the dealer. The car has been running fine and no lights for a few days.


Thank you for posting the stored codes. It appears others have had this problem. Here is another thread:








EPC light and bad fuel warning


I have a 2016 GSW SEL TSI (Oct 2015 build date). I've had the EPC light come on three times while owning the car: 1) at ~500 miles while driving up a hill at ~20mph and adding power 2) at ~4000 miles while driving on a flat road ~20mph and adding power 3) at ~8180 miles while exiting a 90...




www.vwvortex.com





I think you did the right thing by reading the trouble codes. Based on the history of this problem, I would gently suggest that you not erase the codes. You may need to refer back to them in the future. I hope this does not become a chronic problem for you. What is the year model of your Atlas?

🍺


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Thank you for posting the stored codes. It appears others have had this problem. Here is another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 2018 Atlas TSI. The OBDEleven app works real slow so I kind of erased the store codes by accident. I wouldn't recommend the app based on how slowly it scans and responds. It took me a while to get it to display the codes.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

atlas tsi shrugged said:


> It's a 2018 Atlas TSI. The OBDEleven app works real slow so I kind of erased the store codes by accident. I wouldn't recommend the app based on how slowly it scans and responds. It took me a while to get it to display the codes.


The old version was slow but the new one is much better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

